# Commencal Meta V3 ISCG 05 Bohrungen??



## Pat54 (3. November 2016)

Hi Com,
heute kam meine neue Kefü an.
Als ich sie einbauen wollte, sah ich das meine Iscg 05 Bohrungen keine Durchgangsbohrungen sind. Sie sind auf der Seite die zum Kettenblatt hinzeigt zu.
Steh ich auf dem Schlauch und das ist Gewollt so?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079448?in=user


----------



## spunkt (3. November 2016)

Fummel mal dran rum - Das sind Aufkleber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pat54 (3. November 2016)

Oh mann, danke.
Mit einem Innensechskant konnte ich es aufstechen...


----------

